# Luv my Golden



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Your Cassie girl is beautiful and glad you got her back to being a healthy girl


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's truly a beautiful girl...welcome aboard to both you and Cassie. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

She´s a beauty!! Cassie you are a doll!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you've got her nursed back to health. She is a wise looking girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There is nothing quite as special as an old Gold!


----------

